# New aggression in 6 month old. Anyone have experience?



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

I know dogs have a hard time with change, but could it be the reason of our puppies new aggression? Being an army family, things can get a little nuts. In the beginning of April we left my hubby in Georgia and drove 3 days to Utah, stayed there for a week and then on to Idaho. We stayed in Idaho for about a month where Sherman had a cousin puppy that he would play with all day, everyday at my parents house. This last week we finally got to reunite with dad and move into our house in Colorado. 

Whew a lot of change. Now that we are finally settled Sherman hasn't been eating much and now is attempting to bite me when I get near a toy he has. He's normally so sweet natured. It could maybe be some of his teenage antics? I know he also misses his puppy cousin so we have tried to take him to the dog park every day to play with others. I know it has to have been hard on him. Has anyone had a similar experience? How did you deal with it? Thanks


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like Sherman has had quite a bit of change in the past two months. I could see that leading to a bit of insecurity, as he doesn't know when things are all going to change again. Several points to consider...
-Look up resource guarding using the search feature here for ideas on how to help overcome that. You really need to work on that.
-With all of the changes, has he had a consistent "safe" place, such as a crate he always has access to go into? Dogs like the security of a den with a familiar bed. (Covering most of the crate with a blanket helps with the den feel. 
-Taking him to the dog park probably helps, but V's tend to need direction. Have you been practicing obedience and tricks? Getting into classes and practicing throughout the day (5-10 minute sessions) can really help focus a pup and will lead to many benefits.
-Do you have access to trails near your house? Off-leash hiking (once you've practices and trained a solid recall, long lead before that)
-Pups can go through phases where they don't eat a much, are more "bitey" or obstinate, or many other things. His current thing may be a phase, due to stress, or a combination of it all. Just stay positive, focus on training (positive, positive, positive), and keep working through it with him. Before you know it (well, maybe in a year or so), he'll be great and you'll think back with fond memories how he used to be.


----------

